# I have my stollen laptop REALLY REALLY NEED HELP



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, this time I really really really need the help of one of you guys, PLEASE..PLEASE

Just received my old stollen laptop from the Sheriff's dept. (don't know much about the case, sorry).

What a shame and a mess....it's all scratched and the home key is missing..but works.

It did not have the power cord, but with the one from the new one I fired it up...

OK, upon start it says (please note teh laptop is from portugal so the lingo is Portuguese), but it says:

WINDOWS CAN NOT START BECAUSE FILE IS DAMAGED OR MISSING:
<WINDOWS ROOT>\SYSTEM32\HAL.DLL
REINSTALL A COPY OF THE ABOVE FILE

Then once I hit any button it just reboots BUT never starts..

I tried pressing all the buttons at start, including the F keys because I know they do something if you press them on start and got a blue screen with a lot of stuff I don't know what it is...

So I pressed F10 which said EXIT and retried..

On a second occasion I rebooted and kept hitting buttons and a new window asked me if I wanted to reinstall the factory setings and programing...

I almost did...but then...I READ if you do all data in C and D disk will be deleted, including the files you have there...SO I DIDN't do it...

This is what I need...*I just want to try to recover my files, re-paint the laptop and give it to Fred*, as it's still better than his. BUT I NEED those files. I was told that even if the thief stole it he couldn't get to them because SONY has a pretty hard password protection system. And even if he did they would be in the recycle bin and possibly (I know I am pushing my luck here), possibly recover them...I had photos from the birth of my kids...so I really want them, as we lost all of them..

PLEASE some computer guru, out there, that I can send my laptop, that can fix the crap it needs to go, and then recover my files??

Or even dissasemble it, get the hard drive and copy the files...

Once the files are in my hand, I am going to send it to Sony in Portugal and have it repaired cosmetically.

Please who can help me? I can send it by Fedex

Thanks

Alex


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Try purchasing a USB hard drive enclosure:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...e+usb&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1204332553274http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...osure&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1175389041039










These are USB - and you simply take your hard drive out of the laptop, install it in the enclosure then hook up the enclosure to your other laptop or pc. You can then get to all the files.. then when done - install the hard drive back into the laptop and do a fresh install..Its how I do it all the time...you can get them for around 40-60 bucks.. if you don't feel comfortable DIY -then PM me I can turn it around in about 12 hours..but it truly is easy to do on your own.

Just make sure it is for the type of Hard Drive you have in the notebook - your local computer re-seller can assist you. I have a slew of them that store my old laptop contents and when I want something just plug it in to whatever I am using at the moment...


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Reboot your computer and hold down the F8 key, that will put it in safe mode. what that file missing usually means is, the thief that stole it may have tried to install Windows over your old OS. If he did, you may be out of luck but try F8 first


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

eMKay said:


> Reboot your computer and hold down the F8 key, that will put it in safe mode. what that file missing usually means is, the thief that stole it may have tried to install Windows over your old OS. If he did, you may be out of luck but try F8 first


everytime I try this I get the same message about the missing file


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

artbyjody said:


> Try purchasing a USB hard drive enclosure:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...e+usb&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1204332553274http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...osure&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1175389041039
> 
> ...


Jody..I am in the land where Judas lost his boots..no Best Buy here

Besides I don't have tools to open the computer...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If the HAL.DLL is missing, it won't boot in to safe mode...it can't. The HAL.DLL is a critical system file. 

Basically, you can do one of three things. 

The first is what ArtbyJody said, yank the hard drive and put it in an external housing. If you choose to do this, you need to get the right kind of housing, since some laptops use SATA (Serial ATA) drives and require a different housing from those that use the older IDE/ATA style drives. 

The second option is to get a Windows CD and re-install the OS, at least long enough to copy the data you need off the system. 

The third option, which is probably the best for you, is to ship the computer to someone who can do either the first or second option for you. 

If you want to do number three... let me know, and I'll take care of it for you.  PM me if you want me to deal with it for you.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Also..If the files were deleted, how do I find them??

Don't I need windows to get to the recycle binm?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> If you want to do number three... let me know, and I'll take care of it for you.  PM me if you want me to deal with it for you.


It will be in the mail tomorrow...

I'll call you tomorrow...
Thanks

Alex

PS..that thing of you making love to your trailer wheel was a joke....you know..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Alex,

First up I am no expert at this. Also I don't know the gismo ArtbyJody is talking about so cannot comment but...

Don't do anything until you are back home.

Send the thing to whoever looks after your machines or Sony themselves. 

When Ms W's old laptop fried itself a few years back our computer technician, pulled the hard drive and somehow, I don't know how, attached that drive to another machine and simply dumped all data files onto the other machines hard drive. Even though the drive would not boot the machine we recovered all the files.

A good computer tech can do this fairly easily but given that everything on you machine is in Portuguese I'd reckon you'd be better off waiting until you were back home. 

That said , ABJ's gizmo looks very interesting and may be the answer.

Good Luck.

Edit - My answer comes before I saw SD's reply. By the sounds of things he on top of it. My worry was essentially language barrier if a non Portuguese speak started messing around. Still is but at least SD can speak with you if he has any language glitches.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

can't you let someone in IT at work look at it? It's work related files you need right?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

eMKay said:


> can't you let someone in IT at work look at it? It's work related files you need right?


Good idea...I'll try them also


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good enough Gui... I'll take care of it for ya.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Giulietta said:


> Jody..I am in the land where Judas lost his boots..no Best Buy here
> 
> Besides I don't have tools to open the computer...


I am sorry I am being blunt. But you asked for it. 
Quit your wining... Go buy tools...order hard drive enclosure....
You are lazy. 
Take up macrame.

Seriously Alex, I got one of those hard drive enclosures and was able to recover the entire c drive from my old computer. 
Believe me, if I can do it, anyone can do it.

I'm sure that Sailingdog can do it with his eyes closed, but are you sure you want him to have access to all those files? 
Can you imagine what might happen if he ever decides to dabble in Photoshop?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Knothead-

I don't dabble in Photoshop... I leave that to Gui...


----------



## bluwateronly (Jul 8, 2008)

If you have the windows cd you can reinstall windows without losing your data. What you will lose is the paths to some programs. Insert cd and boot off it when asked if you want to install windows over current os choose yes. After install and I am assuming hard drive is okay you can search your hard drive and pull off any files you need. If you have a recover cd you have to follow prompts and make sure you don't format the hard drive this is usally the default settings.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

wait a minute!!!

I do have a recovery CD at home!!! This computer comes with the windows alrwady installed, so on the first start it asks to have a cd made!!

I do have it..


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Did you make boot disks when you first got the laptop. If so put disk one in the drive and the computer will boot from that drive. If you didn't do this, remember to do it with your next computer.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I did do that..I have the CD at home (I hope I didn't throw it away)..

and the one I have now I bought at Best buy and got a contract with geeksquad and they did it for me. as well as all the antivirus etc. I am protected on this one I have now


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

I really not good at explaining; but; this should get you started. Maybe someone can help more. I just try to help.
I use puppy linux to access the hard drive. You may need to enter BIOS on Boot by pressing F1, Del or whatever the screen say on boot??? In BIOS set your first boot to your CD/DVD whatever, NOT C: or Floppy. With the Live Puppy it will boot to Linux. You may need a external mouse connected and it work better for a first time run. Puppy usually pickup on the essientials, but, not Track-Points or Touch Pads (It may, but, external mouse work best. Once you boot to puppy;
Puppy Linux 4.0 "Dingo" | Puppy Linux Click to enlarge. See "Mount" once you mount the Hard Drive then you can mount a USB Thumb/Zip/Flash/Pen Drive (Country may dictate the correct term) copy the files you want and dismount your drives. Remove the Puppy CD shut down. Your files are now on your USB Flashdrive/whatever. Copy to another computer until you fix the Laptop.
The file you mention;
WINDOWS CAN NOT START BECAUSE FILE IS DAMAGED OR MISSING:
\SYSTEM32\HAL.DLL
REINSTALL A COPY OF THE ABOVE FILE
Most people have it, I would ask/get from same you use, XP then get from XP not Windows 98. Get them you trust to send to you. Again use the Puppy CD to boot and with the file you need mount the C; drive and install the file where it need to be. First look, if the file already there it corrupted, use Puppy to delete/overwrite. IF, when you close off a C; using Linux and it ask about deleting Trash? Always click "NO" until you understand.
Home Page | Puppy Linux

Puppy Linux 4.0 "Dingo" | Puppy Linux

"""If Windows won't boot, nothing gets you into your hard drive faster or easier than Puppy Linux. Puppy isn't the most powerful version of Linux by a long shot, but it's great for accessing NTFS-formatted hard drives--especially if you're not comfortable with Linux's whole mount concept. Just open the Drives window and select a drive, and Puppy will mount it for you--in read/write mode, if possible. If Puppy succeeds in mounting the drive with read/write permissions, you can not only copy your files elsewhere, but you can also edit them. Puppy Linux comes with AbiWord, which supports .doc files, and Gnumeric, which supports .xls. And even if it mounts read-only, you can still copy the files to an external drive, most of which are formatted in everyone-can- -write-to FAT-32. But be careful how you click. Actions that take double-clicks in Windows, such as opening a file, take only one in Puppy."""

Puppy Linux | Utilities Download | PC World


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Alex,
I don't know if you realize this, but I'm a computer "sexpert." Now I'm going to ask you a couple of questions, and you need to answer them honestly. Otherwise, I can't help you.

1.) Do naked people show up on your screen when you log onto certain websites?

2.) I can't remember the second question.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

GUI-

The problem with using the recovery CDs is that they aren't normal windows install discs, and won't let you do an install of the windows, since *the disc uses a "image" type disc restore process and will wipe out your hard drive, since it copies a pre-set image over the harddrive.*


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

sailingdog said:


> GUI-
> 
> The problem with using the recovery CDs is that they aren't normal windows install discs, and won't let you do an install of the windows, since the disc uses a "image" type disc restore process and will wipe out your hard drive, since it copies a pre-set image over the harddrive.


I would believe him Alex. Resistance is Futile.

_(it's my theory that SD is actually an android)

(shudder....shudder.....)
_


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> It will be in the mail tomorrow...
> 
> I'll call you tomorrow...
> Thanks
> ...




Sure Alex,

First you insult the Dawg then you try to make nice.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Alex-
The first thing is, RESIST THE TEMPTATION TO DO ANYTHING. There is a very good chance that your data is intact and that you can restore the system. However, given the value of the data, you MAY want to turn the whole thing over to a pro and take no risks. Again, RESIST THE TEMPTATION TO DO ANYTHING.
I have heard from two folks, recently, about alleged pros working at major chain stores, who WIPED THEIR DRIVES INSTEAD OF RECOVERING THEM. The folks in the chain stores are often kids with little experience--don't go there.
If you chose to send the computer out, either get a personal recommendation to a shop, and then talk to them ahead of time, or send the computer out to one of the major drive recovery specialty shops--who will probabaly charge you over $400 as a minimum to look at it, but they can recover the data from far worse systems.

Now, for the good news!

When Any form of NT is installed on a computer, NT enumerates the hardware and then builds a core file called HAL.DLL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) which is custom and specific to that machine's hardware. When NT boots up, the first thing it does is look at the BOOT.INI file (which is a hidden plain text file on the boot drive) to ask "Which drive, on which drive controller, contains my boot files, and my HAL.DLL file?" and if it can't find or read HAL.DLL for any reason at all, it runs around screaming "I can't find my head! I can't find my head!" and refuses to do anything.
If someone has ruined the BOOT.INI file, if someone has changed the boot device sequence, if someone has physically changed a drive connector, if someone has changed partition information...Everything may still be there, but NT runs around screaming "I can't find my head!" because it can't get past the problem in the BOOT.INI file.
If that is all it is, any good NT tech can manually fix the BOOT.INI file and you're in business again. If your version of NT is XP (NT5.1) then you may not even need the tech. XP has a provision to do a "repair" installation, where you boot it differently (from an installation CD, NOT from a vendor-supplied "restore and nuke it" CD) and then XP can find and fix the BOOT.INI file all by itself. Lacking that, it can still perform a "repair installation" which will not overwrite your data.
If your computer shipped with just a "restore" CD, DO NOT USE THAT, it can only wipe out the computer to restore a blank factory image.

So, wherever you are now...I would urge you to look at the XP repair installation options (all over the web), consider IF you want to try that, and ask to get some good recommendations to an NT tech, or a recovery shop.

Again, I must urge you RESIST THE TEMPTATION TO DO ANYTHING QUICKLY. Getting good help--someone who isn't bluffing but really understands recovery instead of sales and hardware repairs--is possible, it just may take a day or two.

And, if your data is there, as other have noted you can also physically remove your hard drive from your computer, mount it in an external USB case (you will need one that matches your hard drive's type, which may be called ATA, IDE, SATA or PATA, they are physically different connections and a quick call to whoever makes your computer can get you that information) and then plug that into another good computer. Again, the odds are very good that if your data is there--you cna then recover it all simply by copying files.
The USB cases range from $15-40 and any one of them that physically fits (drive type, drive thickness, drive width, i.e. 2.5" width is typical for laptops, but the height may be 9.5 or 12.5mm, the USB case should match to fit properly) will do. It might be a good idea to try this first in any case--in case the tech isn't as good as they're supposed to be. Or, to have the tech try this approach first.

So, RESIST THE TEMPTATION TO DO ANYTHING rash. You've got a number of options. it is possible that the crooks tried to wipe the drive, in order to hide the source and resell it, etc. In that case, if the data really is valuable to you, call one of the drive recovery specialists. They have special equipment that literally can read the erased data from a hard drive. estimates start at $400 and can go way past that depending on how much work you want done. But if the data is valuable--sometimes that's cheap.

Data Recovery Services, Software, Solutions - Ontrack Data Recovery one of the companies who has been around "forever" with a good rep.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Alex, 
I'm a System Admin by trade so I can help ya.

Step 1. Get a USB drive as mentioned above.
Step 2. Go HERE and download the desktop edition ISO image. 
Step 3. Burn the ISO image to a CD (You might need ISO Image burning software). 
Step 4. Boot the old laptop from the CD you just burned. 
Step 5. After the system boots, click Places then click the menu item that corresponds to your internal hard disk.
Step 6. Navigate the internal hard disk to find your files.
Step 7. Plug in the USB disk.
Step 8. Select the files you want to copy and drag them to the USB Disk icon on the desktop.
Step 9. After copying, right click the USB Disk Icon on the desktop and select Unmount. 
Step 10. Unplug the USB disk and plug it into your good computer to verify the files are there.
Step 11. Pat your self on the back for a job well done and either:
A. Install Ubuntu to the hard disk and throw Windows to the curb or
B. Reinstall Windows and continue being a slave to Microsoft.

Step 11.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> GUI-
> 
> The problem with using the recovery CDs is that they aren't normal windows install discs, and won't let you do an install of the windows, since the disc uses a "image" type disc restore process and will wipe out your hard drive, since it copies a pre-set image over the harddrive.


This is 100% TRUE!!! DO NOT USE A RESTORE DISC. The first step of any rescue disk is to WIPE YOUR HARD DISK.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*Yaaa! Someone actually agrees (Somewhat)*



ckgreenman said:


> Alex,
> I'm a System Admin by trade so I can help ya.
> 
> Step 1. Get a USB drive as mentioned above.
> ...


I use Ubuntu for a Desktop, but, I not try to say this not work, it just Puppy Linux is more simple for a first time, very clean, easy to use run from CD as Ubuntu. But, this post may be the best person to walk you through than I could.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

sailhog said:


> Alex,
> I don't know if you realize this, but I'm a computer "sexpert." Now I'm going to ask you a couple of questions, and you need to answer them honestly. Otherwise, I can't help you.
> 
> 1.) Do naked people show up on your screen when you log onto certain websites?
> ...


Hog ...I haven't laughed so hard in a long time

Maybe its just me but that was a doozy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Wow, my mind is reeling with all that techno jargon stuff. Alex, take it to a technician, have him do it. Simple. Even if some of the DL's are completely corrupted, the information and files on the hard drive can usually be saved and put on a CD to transfer to another computer. Save yourself the grief, Buy Fred a new computer.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Gryzio said:


> I use Ubuntu for a Desktop, but, I not try to say this not work, it just Puppy Linux is more simple for a first time, very clean, easy to use run from CD as Ubuntu. But, this post may be the best person to walk you through than I could.


Puppy linux will work too but I tend to steer Windows only people to Ubuntu because the desktop is fairly similar (gnome) and it runns nice and easy as a live CD. Of course I haven't messed with puppy lately. The last time I did it had a pretty high learning curve.

I've already talked with Alex on IM and I'll walk him through it tomorrow. From the sound of it the filesystem is in tact. It almost sound like someone just deleted some files or tried to install windows on top of the existing version in either case it's VERY likely the data he needs is still there. We'll find out for sure tomorrow.


----------



## malovich (Jun 24, 2008)

There is also DSL (damn small linux) and knoppix which are both live-CD operating systems which means you can boot directly from the cd without ever touching the hard drive, then mount it to recover files.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> wait a minute!!!
> 
> I do have a recovery CD at home!!! This computer comes with the windows alrwady installed, so on the first start it asks to have a cd made!!
> 
> I do have it..


Exactly, Alex. Leave this until you get home, BUT...buy a USB-powered hard drive enclosure in the States (cheaper than Portugal) and bring it back.

If the damaged OS sees the recovery CD, it will probably try to repair itself, or will allow you to boot from the CD. If the CD-ROM can't be seen, hit F1 (or whatever it tells you to do, sometimes it's DEL or delete) in the pre-Windows part, right after you hit the power button. This is just the text showing the make of hard drive, amount of RAM, etc.

This will get you into some text pages called "BIOS". Under "Boot" or "Boot Order" or "Drive Management" or something similar, you can select to have the laptop "perceive" the DVD-ROM/CD-ROM drive first, and it should find the Windows XP or Vista disk. After that, you can reinstall the OS or if possible, have it repair itself.

I hope your files are on a separate partition (a "D:" drive, etc.). This makes the choice of reinstalling simple: do it and then tell XP/Vista where the files are for your programs or your data.

I hope this helps.

Marc


----------



## ecsimonson (Apr 22, 2008)

Judging from the damage to the laptop case, I would bet the hard drive is going bad and that is causing the problems reading hal.dll. I would pull that drive from the laptop and hook it to an external computer. Be sure whoever does it knows exactly what data you need from the drive because sometimes with hard drives you only have 1 chance to transfer data easily.​The more time the drive spins can mean more damage is happening. More than likely the pics can be recovered, but don't make the problem possibly worse by trying to boot the computer.​


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

PS. HelloSailor said it even better...but I know your technical expertise lies in other fields (not autopilots, that's for sure...)


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

ecsimonson said:


> Judging from the damage to the laptop case, I would bet the hard drive is going bad and that is causing the problems reading hal.dll. I would pull that drive from the laptop and hook it to an external computer. Be sure whoever does it knows exactly what data you need from the drive because sometimes with hard drives you only have 1 chance to transfer data easily.​The more time the drive spins can mean more damage is happening. More than likely the pics can be recovered, but don't make the problem possibly worse by trying to boot the computer.​


This is what I was fighting with 2 T-20 laptops...they wanted up to 2000.00 to recover the information ..and never could get it to reboot.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Gui,
Next time buy a Mac laptop.
EOM.


----------



## zingaraiii (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi giu:

If you have a portugueese windows CD, you can boot from the CD.
It will show you 3 options: one for installing windows, the second don't remember, and the other options offers you to repair your windows.
This REPAIR option not always repairs everything but never increase the damage.

This option saved me many times.

Good luck

jj


----------



## zingaraiii (Jan 30, 2007)

Giu: 
It´s me again.
I allways make 2 partitions in your disk the first named C: drive and the second D: drive
In the C: drive I only have the Windows, and antivirus files.
In the D: drive I have all my stuff.

If I need to format my C: drive, just install a new windows and recover the registry file (any IT gui can help you with this)

Regards

jj


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Valiente said:


> Exactly, Alex. Leave this until you get home, BUT...buy a USB-powered hard drive enclosure in the States (cheaper than Portugal) and bring it back.
> 
> If the damaged OS sees the recovery CD, it will probably try to repair itself, or will allow you to boot from the CD. If the CD-ROM can't be seen, hit F1 (or whatever it tells you to do, sometimes it's DEL or delete) in the pre-Windows part, right after you hit the power button. This is just the text showing the make of hard drive, amount of RAM, etc.
> 
> ...


NO!! DO NOT USE A RECOVERY CD!!! It WILL NOT do what you think and IT WILL ERASE YOUR ENTIRE DRIVE. The purpose of using a recovery CD is to get the system back to it's "fresh from the factory" state. In doing this it TOTALLY erases your hard drive then copies a standard image back to the drive.

If you use a recovery CD your data will be gone for good.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

CalebD said:


> Gui,
> Next time buy a Mac laptop.
> EOM.


lol I tried to talk him into that but he said something about coal and computers not mixing. LOL.

Mac laptops aren't very robust compared to a lot of PC counterparts.

If only Apple would release MacOS x86 to the general public for use on regular hardware.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

zingaraiii said:


> Giu:
> It´s me again.
> I allways make 2 partitions in your disk the first named C: drive and the second D: drive
> In the C: drive I only have the Windows, and antivirus files.
> ...


Of course this assumes that you have a standard Windows install CD. From the sound of it, Alex only has the recovery CDs. The recovery CD will wipe out all existing partitions (at least the ones I've used did) including your second one containing your data. The only way to be sure your data is safe when using a recovery CD is to keep your data on a totally separate Hard disk (like an external USB).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Anyone suggesting a form of Linux/BSD or other such tool for Gui to use to recover data has obviously never met Gui...* he is not a computer geek, he is a sailing geek... and pretty hopeless when it comes to computers outside a limited arena, which unfortunately includes just enough knowledge about Photoshop to be damn dangerous.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> *Anyone suggesting a form of Linux/BSD or other such tool for Gui to use to recover data has obviously never met Gui...* he is not a computer geek, he is a sailing geek... and pretty hopeless when it comes to computers outside a limited arena, which unfortunately includes just enough knowledge about Photoshop to be damn dangerous.


Um ya. I'm finding that out . We'll get him going though. The method I'm taking him through should get him to a point where all he has to do is boot the system, plug in a USB drive and drag and drop files.

The hard part is getting the ISO image burned but he said he'll have someone in IT burn it for him LOL.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...send it to the Dawg...if he can't fix it at least you will have the pleasure of ragging on him about it for the next decade or so!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh sure,  send it to the guy who's so full of himself he needs TWO hulls.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

ckgreenman said:


> Oh sure, send it to the guy who's so full of himself he needs TWO hulls.


you've done it now. He's going to go rabid cause you can't get the number of hull(s) right.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

werebeagle said:


> you've done it now. He's going to go rabid cause you can't get the number of hull(s) right.


Oops did I say two? I meant two MORE!!


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

sigh, back up your files ...


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

Alex,

ck out this link from Microsoft

"Invalid Boot.ini" or "Windows could not start" error messages when you start your computer

or

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;330184


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

ckgreenman said:


> NO!! DO NOT USE A RECOVERY CD!!! It WILL NOT do what you think and IT WILL ERASE YOUR ENTIRE DRIVE. The purpose of using a recovery CD is to get the system back to it's "fresh from the factory" state. In doing this it TOTALLY erases your hard drive then copies a standard image back to the drive.
> 
> If you use a recovery CD your data will be gone for good.


I believe he keeps his data on a separate partition, SOP for me, hence, nuking C: or repairing it should cause no issues with the data.

Hell, I keep my _programs _on a separate partition from the OS, and my _data _on a third. Then I just back up the data partition to another box or "out of house" for insurance.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Valiente said:


> I believe he keeps his data on a separate partition, SOP for me, hence, nuking C: or repairing it should cause no issues with the data.
> 
> Hell, I keep my _programs _on a separate partition from the OS, and my _data _on a third. Then I just back up the data partition to another box or "out of house" for insurance.


Well my experience with restore CDs are that they wipe ALL partitions so NOTHING is safe unless it's on a totally separate disk.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys, thank you, really.

I am now having a kid here burn the ubuntuutu thing onto a CD. The kid seems expereinced. We will try CK's thing first. If no luck I'll send the laptop for a recovery thing.

The kid also knows about removing the hard driver.

By the way, just so you know..ALL MY files and stuff whwere in the laptop as well as an external drive box thingy called H: that had all the files..but they took that too.

Any way...I learnt a lot here today. Thank you 

I really appreciate.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Alex's files are all intact!!! 

We were able to get Ubuntu booted on his laptop and could access the internal hard drive.

He is in the process of transferring everything to his new computer using a USB drive. I recommended he go buy a new external USB drive transfer everything to it since it would be faster than moving a bunch of data using a 2GB flash drive.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow..Good job Chris..your now his new best friend...Sounds like Good old barren Wyoming even has good computer stores around..


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn! ...there's a lot of photos in those files...photos that ain't pretty...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Otaga-
"but if you get a boot disc and put a copy of the missing dynamic linking library on the disc," As I posted, the HAL.DLL file is compiled on the nachine during the installation of the OS. You couldn't "get a copy" of it, unless it came from an exact same machine, exact same hardware to the lowest levels, exact same OS. It is a custom-built file.

Alex-
Once you recover those files? I would suggest immediately doing a malware scan on them. You have no idea who has been using that machine, and it may be carrying all sorts of nasty critters on it.


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Damn! ...there's a lot of photos in those files...photos that ain't pretty...


Photos? Naw, was the numbers copied from the men's room wall he'll be missin'.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Winternals makes the Emergency Recover Disk, other make similar products, ERD is pricey, consider bringing it to someone that can recover the DATA if you really need it. With ERD you can boot to ERD CD and attache the original O/S and transfer your files, then do a fresh reload of the O/S. Your good to go.

Bruce - Integrity Technology of Pensacola


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*GOOD NEWS!!​*
       
*
CKGREENMAN IS THE MAN!!!!!!!*

*I GOT ALL MY FILES, INCLUDING MY WORK FILES AND PROGRAMS!!!!*
*THANK YOU CK*
*AND DOG FOR WILLINGLY WANT TO FIX IT FOR ME.*

THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP AND SOUND ADVICE.

I AM REALLY BAD WITH COMPUTERS

LOVE SAILNET FOR THIS!!!

I REALLY DO


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> I LOVE SAILNET FOR THIS!!!
> 
> I REALLY DO


Ya ..Ya....bla bla bla

Just remember where your loyalties lie.

If ya ever leave us again were going to saw the keel off your boat..


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

sailaway21 said:


> Damn! ...there's a lot of photos in those files...photos that ain't pretty...


What? You mean like this? In a folder titled "next boat"?

I have a folder like that too, but this boat is not in it...


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Nonetheless, why is this an emergency? What secrets must be recovered?

What did the sheriff give to the State Department? Who really cares about a plot to overthrow the government of Portugal and make it a province of France? Why did the Bush administration botch the hack? The missing key, a Clinton prank? Are the drive contents responsible for an emergency rewrite of the next six episodes of 24?

What was on Alex's hard drive?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Wait a sec. I seem to remember an ultimatum in a different thread....

lemme see.

Here it is:



eMKay said:


> If anyone else posts pics of that 27E, I'll personally hole your boat and watch it sink,


So does that mean you're gonna hole your own boat??





eMKay said:


> What? You mean like this? In a folder titled "next boat"?
> 
> I have a folder like that too, but this boat is not in it...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CK-

I highly recommend you not send Gui any photos of yourself though... as grateful as he is, he'll still photoshop you... It is a serious problem he's been dealing with. I believe he was supposed to start a 12-step program for it last month, but fled the country before they could get him started.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

LMAO. Thanks for the tip. I WAS gonna send one with a friendly little note "This is the guy on the other end of the phone line".

Now I'm not so sure. lol


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm glad I could help . And there are some here who doubted I could get Linux running on your system. LOL



Giulietta said:


> *GOOD NEWS!!​*
> 
> *
> CKGREENMAN IS THE MAN!!!!!!!*
> ...


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

ckgreenman said:


> Wait a sec. I seem to remember an ultimatum in a different thread....
> 
> lemme see.
> 
> ...


I meant, like...In MY THREAD


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

eMKay said:


> I meant, like...In MY THREAD


Ah well you didn't specify that . Gotta be more specific. lol


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Man..I am so happy..spent the last half hour just looking at all the photos of the kids I thought I had lost forever!!

I am so happy I am going to the Wallmart today just for fun!!


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Man..I am so happy..spent the last half hour just looking at all the photos of the kids I thought I had lost forever!!
> 
> I am so happy I am going to the Wallmart today just for fun!!


They have Wally World in Portugal? Or are you in the U.S right now?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey...eM...your signature...pretty funny!!!

Dreams??? ehehehehe

Pretty cool....I can send you more if you want


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Some of the stuff I thought I would never ever see again..

Thanks CK








































































just moments of my life...


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

And what have we learned from this..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> And what have we learned from this..


Don't stay at the Holiday Inn...simple

I mean..the Robbery Inn


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

1- Thou Shalt Back Up.
2- Leave Sarah Palin sleeping in your hotel room.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello..I had backup, but they took the ext drive too....

If she's staying in my room, I'll sleep outside..she looks crazy...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so glad your data was OK and we were able to get it back. I know ALL TOO WELL that things happen and you can lose EVERYTHING. We lost all the pics from our vacation with my Mother-in-law. It was the last trip we took with her before she died.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Hello..I had backup, but they took the ext drive too....
> 
> If she's staying in my room, I'll sleep outside..she looks crazy...


That why you sleep with the external drive down the front of your pants.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

ckgreenman said:


> That why you sleep with the external drive down the front of your pants.


Then it would no longer be a HARD drive! 
More like soft-wear!!


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Stillraining said:


> Wow..Good job Chris..your now his new best friend...Sounds like Good old barren Wyoming even has good computer stores around..


Heeeeyyyy. Easy there, cowboy. Not only do we have computers here in Wyoming, some us even have them push-button telephones that seem like all the rage these days. Also we have AM _and_ FM radio. Hotcha.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey I liked Wyoming...found no use for west Texas though....

And *NO* this is not a GW Bush joke ..I like GW.


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Hey...eM...your signature...pretty funny!!!
> 
> Dreams??? ehehehehe
> 
> Pretty cool....I can send you more if you want


Yeah, that'd be cool. I like your boat, I really liked the thread about it's construction.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Or a floppy...

Good news, Alex, and good to see that Fred's face "has grown into his head".


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

It didn't even fit on a 2GB flash drive so the floppy idea is out 

I've actually gotten to a point (by request from my wife) that I don't even erase the pics from the camera until I have at least 2 external copies. typically 1 copy goes on my wife's laptop and the other copy goes on my web/file server which gets backed up to tape.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

I once saw an MS-OS laptop exhibit a similar failure, and the root cause was incompatible memory! I'd check the memory modules for seating and sanity.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

anthony11 said:


> I once saw an MS-OS laptop exhibit a similar failure, and the root cause was incompatible memory! I'd check the memory modules for seating and sanity.


How do I do that? Please


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think it's a memory problem. It ran fine under Linux. However, given the overall shapr of the laptop I think it's a good idea to reseat everything.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Alex, I wouldn't worry about it until after you have everything saved off the system. Once ALL your data is transferred and is safe then we can try to revive the laptop.


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> How do I do that? Please


Open up whatever you need to to get to the memory modules. Make sure they're there. Push them in so they're seated securely.


----------



## filup501 (Jul 25, 2006)

This thread was too long for me to read through so I don't know if I'm repeating someone else's advice...forgive me. Do not use the recovery disc, as someone has said, it will wipe your drive clean. You might be able to create an emergency boot disc on a different computer and then try to boot your system from the laptop's CD drive. That will mean that you will have to change the BIOS, and that you have the option to boot from multiple devices. Or, as someone else has suggested, get a USB enclosure for your laptop's drive and connect the laptop's drive via USB to a another computer. If the directory of the laptop is intact you will be able to extract the files. Regardless of what has been said, it would be worth the money if you just took it to a reputable computer shop and have them extract the data, -or, you can ask them to remove the hard drive and install it in a USB enclosure which you can plug into another computer. What you are trying to do requires some technical expertise, so you may just want to bring it to a good shop and save yourself the headaches.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. ya we've already established that. I had him create a Linux bootable CD which we were able to use to boot the system and get to his files.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

anthony11 said:


> Open up whatever you need to to get to the memory modules. Make sure they're there. Push them in so they're seated securely.


I wouldn't recommend doing that without proper ESD (electro static discharge) protection. even the slightest difference in electrical potential between your skin and the memory module can render a good module useless.

It's best to wait to do that kind of stuff until he can get it to a technician who has the proper tools to do it. I have all that stuff but I'm on the other side of the states .


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, came to the thread late.
Alex, you should always carry a boot disk or CD with you; that way you can boot from it to DOS or do a rebuild.
If you could have booted to DOS you could have undeleted the file and been just fine; altho more than likely someone tried to wipe your drive entirely which forces a complete reinstall of your OS.
You've got my cell number, feel free to call for PC related issues etc. I'm sure SD feels the same.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

So Is Alex's laptop up and running again after the successful download or is it history and in need of major revamping?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I dont' think it's running yet. what I would recommend is just reloading it. I think the hardware is ok but I don't know that I would both trying to save the installation. I know there's a lot of installed apps but who knows what else might have been placed on the system. I'd trash the OS and use the recovery image once all the data is safe. That way you know there's nothing harmfull left on the system.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

OK..I opened the acess plate on the back of the computer, where it says memory thinghys..

It's got 8 or 10 of those black things with 100 legs on it..

All of them. A guy here said the memory is there.

I am now copying everything in C: and D; onto a external drive.

Keeps freezing, so doing it folder by folder.
Then I am going to re-initiate the computer as if it was new.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Honestly Alex, I wouldn't mess with the memory if I were you. Not unless you have some local IT guys there who know how to protect against ElectroStatic Discharge.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> OK..I opened the acess plate on the back of the computer, where it says memory thinghys..
> 
> It's got 8 or 10 of those black things with 100 legs on it..
> 
> ...


If it's freezing I would suspect bad memory or overheating. Both will cause the CPU to lock up.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Good news..

Copied all the files, and did a copy of all of the C and D drives into an external drive.

Sony Vaio comes with a built in recovery tool. Press F8 or 9 or 10, I did all 3 and on start it gives you the option to recover c, C and D, or the whole laptop.

I did, and now have a "brand new" computer!!!

Reload Outlook, word, MSN etc..and it either stays in the living room for comunication when I am away, or..load the chart thing, connect to the GArmin GPS, and have a new cahrt thingy on the boat..

THANK YOU GUYS!!

Alex


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

By the way...all the stupid idiot thief, that is now sharing a cell with Bubba 22inch, is press F8 or 9 or 10 or whatever, and he could even chose his language of choice..


Hope you get a new bored culo pendejo


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Good news..
> 
> Copied all the files, and did a copy of all of the C and D drives into an external drive.
> 
> ...


Cool. So everything reloaded fine then huh? Is your D drive still in place?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Alex, if I may suggest?

Get an 8GB or 16GB USB "thumb drive". If you've got valuable stuff on the computer, make a habit of backing it up (copying it) onto the flash drive, and keep that on your keychain. There's a lot of variety in terms of quality, security, ruggedness, on the flash drives but anything beats nothing. $50-100.

And for another $25, you can get a Kensington locking security cable. Call me paranoid, but I use when when traveling. It won't stop a bolt cutter but it WILL stop a common thief.

Also...if you're traveling around a lot, there are some "online backup" services (Carbonite is one, but there are a number) that let you backup the entire contents of your computer to an online web storage site. The first time takes a while--after that the daily incrementals are way faster.

Protects you from simple hardware failures--not just Bubba.

Although I have to wonder, could you get Bubba an extra five years in the can by having him charged with computer tampering? Federal felony offense, if I recall. And often a state crime as well.

By the way--was Bubba a hotel employee? Did they ever figure that one out?


----------



## B747dx (Jul 19, 2008)

I can also recover those files for you if Giu is too busy or whatever. Let me know.
Thanks/Jonathan


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Good news..
> 
> Copied all the files, and did a copy of all of the C and D drives into an external drive.
> 
> ...


Good... now that you know how to do it ..Im sending you 2 IBM T-20 to fix for me...whats it called again...oh yah...Pay it forward.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Get another external hard drive, other than the one you normally carry. Do a full backup , then express backup about once a week/month depending on how often you are putting files on the laptop. Put it in your safe, if you have one, or a safe place at home if you don't. Don't carry it with the rest of your computer gear. If someone steals your laptop bag they've got the whole enchilada. However, if you have everything on an external hard drive back in Portugal, you'll only be out of a laptop and accessories next time. You travel enough that there will be a next time, be it theft, loss, or damage from travel.

Memory is cheap. The cost of losing all of your work and personal pictures and files far outweighs the cost of a "safe" hard drive you keep just for when everything is stolen/broken/lost/whatever.

Good to hear you got everything back though. I don't think it is very often that happens.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Alex, if I may suggest?
> 
> Get an 8GB or 16GB USB "thumb drive". If you've got valuable stuff on the computer, make a habit of backing it up (copying it) onto the flash drive, and keep that on your keychain. There's a lot of variety in terms of quality, security, ruggedness, on the flash drives but anything beats nothing. $50-100.


Flash drives are a great idea. I don't know where you're getting yours, but I get the 8 GB ones for about $23 each...not $50.



> And for another $25, you can get a Kensington locking security cable. Call me paranoid, but I use when when traveling. It won't stop a bolt cutter but it WILL stop a common thief.


several companies make these now, but Kensington is the original. Personally, I prefer using the in-room safe, if the room has one...



> Also...if you're traveling around a lot, there are some "online backup" services (Carbonite is one, but there are a number) that let you backup the entire contents of your computer to an online web storage site. The first time takes a while--after that the daily incrementals are way faster.
> 
> Protects you from simple hardware failures--not just Bubba.


Using the on-line backup services is only feasible if you have a decent high-speed connection.



> Although I have to wonder, could you get Bubba an extra five years in the can by having him charged with computer tampering? Federal felony offense, if I recall. And often a state crime as well.
> 
> By the way--was Bubba a hotel employee? Did they ever figure that one out?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Flash drives are a great idea. I don't know where you're getting yours, but I get the 8 GB ones for about $23 each...not $50.


Here's a 32 GB flash drive. $80 32GB A-DATA C801 Classic Series USB Flash Drive

Definitely get yourself a locking cable. The company I used to work for gave everyone laptops instead of desktops and one of the things they included was a locking cable. They required them to be used even if the laptop was left unattended at your desk.



sailingdog said:


> Using the on-line backup services is only feasible if you have a decent high-speed connection.


AND the data you're backing up isn't sensitive or proprietary.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

No reason you can't use an on-line service for proprietary or sensitive data. Just encrypt it before backing it up. PGP or one of the other desktop encryption packages will ensure relatively good security. 

On a Mac, you can create a "disk image" which has AES-128 encryption... basically as safe as anything else out there, and you're basically screwed if you forget the password. 

The locking cables are useful, if you can find something to lock them to. A lot of desks and tables don't have any good place to secure such a cable.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> No reason you can't use an on-line service for proprietary or sensitive data. Just encrypt it before backing it up. PGP or one of the other desktop encryption packages will ensure relatively good security.
> 
> On a Mac, you can create a "disk image" which has AES-128 encryption... basically as safe as anything else out there, and you're basically screwed if you forget the password.
> 
> The locking cables are useful, if you can find something to lock them to. A lot of desks and tables don't have any good place to secure such a cable.


I know but why tempt fate. I would prefer to have my own copies and not trust an external source.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Having a remote backup can be a good thing. If your hotel burns down, having a local backup, next to the laptop, in a burnt out hotel room means very little.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

sd-
Gee, I guess prices dropped again this week.<G> He'll pay more in the airport kiosks, but sure, there's a wide range of stuff out there. You can pay $255 for a mere 8GB Ironkey--but that's prime quality, milspec encryption, stainless steel that's just about explosion-proof not to mention water and crush-proof.
One of my POS bargain sticks has taken to wobbling a bit in the shell...sometimes you can go too cheap. And most will fail eventually, warranties are usually better for a coupe of bucks more. (Ironkey is 10x faster on writes, 20x more durable on write cycles.)
All sorts of interesting things out there now.

If you're traveling abroad and re-entering the US...apparently there's a nagging problem that computer users are having with US Customs, the jack-booted heros (ahem) who think you have no rights until you get past them. The courts say they can examine all of your data files, and confiscate your computer, etc. if you won't spread 'em on request. EXCEPT (and this is priceless) if you stick your memory stick or hard drive or computer in an envelope, seal it, and stick US postage on it. Then it becomes USMAIL and no one except the addressee is allowed to open it.
Just like a Royal Warrant, that 42 cent stamp can slay vampires and ensure safe passage. Who'da thought?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Just like a Royal Warrant, that 42 cent stamp can slay vampires and ensure safe passage. Who'da thought?


Theodore Kaczynski????

just kidding, I don't think he used postage.

Bruce Ivins???

I think he "supposedly" paid proper postage


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey, As long as the important data files are encrypted on the hard drive they can inspect my files all they want. But there's no way in hell I'm gonna decrypt them.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't share, post, spread, open or whatever my files.

You know why. Don't ask.

They have to be with me and me only.

But I am buying another Ext drive tomorrow. But there is nothing I can do..they have to be with me at all times.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Yah...we know its called Artistic copyright...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I can't share, post, spread, open or whatever my files.

You know why. Don't ask.

They have to be with me and me only.

But I am buying another Ext drive tomorrow. But there is nothing I can do..they have to be with me at all times.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Doesn't want anyone to see his "in progress" photoshop work.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Those of you that need some serious encryption should take a look at TrueCrypt

TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux

It allows you to create an encrypted section and within that encrypted section you can create a hidden encrypted volume. Depending on which password you enter you either get the encrypted volume or the hidden volume.

Anybody that needs help setting this up just let me know


----------



## RickQuann (May 27, 2005)

FYI, NewEgg dot com has daily specials and had a 16 GB flash drive the other day for $ 25.00
It's amazing how inexpensive these have become.

For day-in, day-out backup though, I use an external hard drive

Good deal on your laptop Giu


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

rewell6 said:


> Those of you that need some serious encryption should take a look at TrueCrypt
> 
> TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux
> 
> ...


hehe. and whatever you do DO NOT FORGET YOUR PASSPHRASE. Otherwise you'll never get your data back


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

RickQuann said:


> FYI, NewEgg dot com has daily specials and had a 16 GB flash drive the other day for $ 25.00
> It's amazing how inexpensive these have become.
> 
> For day-in, day-out backup though, I use an external hard drive
> ...


And if that's not enough, here's a 32gig.

http://http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208403

and finally here's a 250 HD 

http://http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822165073


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is pretty pointless on any modern Mac, since they have AES 128 bit encryption capabilities built into the OS, provided you're running OS X, 10.3 or later IIRC. You can encrypt your home directory, the swap file and the scratch space on the drive with a couple of mouse clicks.

You can also create AES-128 encrypted disk images and mount them and store your data in them.



rewell6 said:


> Those of you that need some serious encryption should take a look at TrueCrypt
> 
> TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux
> 
> ...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The 250 GB isn't flash though, it's a real hard drive in an external USB-powered housing. They make them as large as 500 GB for the 2.5" drive-based housing and they can run off the USB port on most machines.



ckgreenman said:


> And if that's not enough, here's a 32gig.
> 
> http://http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208403
> 
> ...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Eh. Just backup to an iPod


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I have a Western Digital Passport 320 Gig. It works fine, a little slow, and inexpensive ($108 on amazon). It gets mixed reviews, but I've had mine for awhile now with no issues. Getting Vista to recognize it was a biotch, but even I figured it out after a short while.

Western Digital on Amazon


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Sapperwhite said:


> I have a Western Digital Passport 320 Gig. It works fine, a little slow, and inexpensive ($108 on amazon). It gets mixed reviews, but I've had mine for awhile now with no issues. Getting Vista to recognize it was a biotch, but even I figured it out after a short while.
> 
> Western Digital on Amazon


Thats why I love Macs. They just work . In all honesty, when you're talking about hard drives, there's really only 2 or 3 things to be concerned with. Size (storage size and physical size) and speed. Most consumer grade hard drives ae built by one or two companies (and I don't think WD is one of them). Find the drive that holds as much data as you need, who's physical size you can live with, and who's speed (RPMs typically) is what you want. Then get the cheapest brand. Yes customer service does play in there a bit but to be honest, after the warranty is up they're all useless anyway. If it dies after the warranty period, buy another one. Chances are it'll be cheaper and bigger by then.


----------

